# Questions about GAPPS..



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am on cm7 and the latest gapps is from Aug of last year. With the new market updates and google apps updates, could we make a new custom gapps? (With out being in trouble with Google.) If so, I tried to make one but fail. If its possable someone point me into some direction to read how to make one. I am new but very fast learner. 
With that said any help would be great.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> I am on cm7 and the latest gapps is from Aug of last year. With the new market updates and google apps updates, could we make a new custom gapps? (With out being in trouble with Google.) If so, I tried to make one but fail. If its possable someone point me into some direction to read how to make one. I am new but very fast learner.
> With that said any help would be great.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


The apps should update in the Market once loaded and the Play Store should receive updates on its own anyways.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The apps should update in the Market once loaded and the Play Store should receive updates on its own anyways.


Well true OK that looks easier not to mess with it. Thanks .

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> Well true OK that looks easier not to mess with it. Thanks .
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I don't know if it is against any rules to make a newer set (not a developer) just thinking of the easiest way...which to me would be to just let them update after install. Sorry I wasn't more help as far as making a new set.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could let them update on a device, then replace the files in the zip files with the ones you could find from your device. I think that would be the easiest way to make a GB gapps zip file with the latest updates. Don't think google will be angry at you. I've seen roms out there with gapps in them and google hasn't yelled at them yet...


----------

